# Trout Midland, MI



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

I need help finding a trout stream close to Midland. I drive up north to fish but was hoping to find one less then an hour and a half away. I fly fish the Pine and Chip for smallies but would like to get in to some trout. PM's are welcome too. Thanks.


----------



## TroutStlkr (Aug 5, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Pm sent.


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love some info on that ass well. Do work for Dow periodically and up there frequently. 


Sent from IPhone.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Benji-bass said:


> I would love some info on that ass



????? Lol!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

I grew up in Midland, sadly... anyway, check the coldwater reg book (stream map) and drive north. Not really a mystery. Go downtown and talk with the dudes at little forks outfitters... or drive to Jays in clare and chat with them.


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

troutmaster said:


> ????? Lol!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Sent from IPhone.


----------

